# devfs problems

## kevin_i_orourke

I've just finished installing my Gentoo system and I've come across a couple of problems, both of which seem to be related to devfs.  My previous system is SuSE 7.2, with a 2.4.18 kernel, so it's not that big a change, apart from using devfs now.

Problem 1:

Operation of /dev/psaux, /dev/mouse and /dev/misc/psaux is erratic.  When I was setting up X I found that /dev/psaux and /dev/mouse didn't work, so I used /dev/misc/psaux as my mouse device (it's a PS/2 wheel mouse, made by Genius).

When I next rebooted X couldn't open /dev/misc/psaux but /dev/psaux and /dev/mouse (which are links to the same thing) worked!  This behaviour has continued, I can never tell which mouse device will work.

Problem 1.5:

(This may be related to the first one)

On starting X (with the appropriate mouse device) the mouse doesn't work (no movement of the pointer on screen) until I switch to another virtual console and back again.

Problem 2:

I don't seem to be able to print to my USB printer.  It's a Canon BJC-3000 and worked fine under SuSE.  I followed the instructions in the Gentoo Printing Guide but nothing happens when I try:

```
cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0
```

I tried /dev/lp0 as well but that didn't work either.

I checked the dmesg log and kusbd seems to recognise my printer and work out that it has to use the USB printing kernel module (printer.o).

Test prints from KDE's CUPS configuration panel don't work.

So does anybody have any ideas?  Have I failed to configure something?

Kev.

----------

## pjp

What does your "# Core Pointer's InputDevice section" look like in /etc/X11/XF86Config?

----------

## kevin_i_orourke

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> What does your "# Core Pointer's InputDevice section" look like in /etc/X11/XF86Config?

 

Like this:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection
```

Kev.

----------

## kevin_i_orourke

Anyone else out there got any suggestions?  This problem is currently keeping me using my old SuSE 7.2 system (ick).

Would using the vanilla-sources kernel be likely to help?

Kev.

----------

## pjp

Have you found any of the other USB mouse problem threads?  If you can't find anything in them that works, then I would try the vanilla sources.

----------

## kevin_i_orourke

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> Have you found any of the other USB mouse problem threads?

 

Unfortunately it's a plain PS/2 mouse, not a PS/2 / USB combination one.

I think I'll try the vanilla sources next, I'm quite keen to escape the clutches of SuSE and the horror of rpm.

Kev.

----------

## kevin_i_orourke

The vanilla sources get the mouse working properly.  I didn't have time last night to try the printer.

----------

